# Craftsman chainsaw mod 358360180 bar oil pump removal



## captcaveman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Craftsman chainsaw mod 358360180. Last week when I was using it I noticed that the bar was getting hot and that had no oil coming out. I cleaned out where the oil comes out of all debris and still would not come out. I have since started taking it apart noticing that on their Sears web site it mentions an oil filter. I thought about changing that plus replacing the pump if that is indeed the problem. The problem I'm running into is removing the flywheel and the clutch assembly. How do I go about removing these items without damaging them? Are there any other items I should check for?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Your saw is made by Poulan. The '358' is Sears vendor code for Poulan.
Could be the plastic gear in the oil pump, driven by the spring gear on the crank, has become worn and a new pump is necessary.
To inspect the oil pump you can remove the clutch/drum ass'y by removing sparkplug, backing piston down 1/2 it's travel, stuffing a clean rope into cylinder, tapping clutch (the part that screws on crank) with hammer and punch clockwise.
With the ass'y removed you can see the black oil pump and the line going to the oil tank. They can all be removed for inspection, cleaning or pump replacement if necessary.
The pump is Sears/Poulan part no. 530071259. they are relatively cheap.
hth


----------



## captcaveman (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to give a try this weekend. Since I have it a good majority apart, now might be a good time to give a good cleaning. Can't hurt any.
I'll let you know how later this weekend how it works.


----------



## captcaveman (Jul 9, 2010)

It took a while to get the clutch assembly off, I had to take a torch and heat the threads up before it broke lose. I made sure there was no gas in the tank before doing this, but it only took about 2 or 3 hits after it was heated up.
Thanks again for the rope trick to hold it still, it's now running great.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

captcaveman said:


> I have a Craftsman chainsaw mod 358360180. Last week when I was using it I noticed that the bar was getting hot and that had no oil coming out. I cleaned out where the oil comes out of all debris and still would not come out. I have since started taking it apart noticing that on their Sears web site it mentions an oil filter. I thought about changing that plus replacing the pump if that is indeed the problem. The problem I'm running into is removing the flywheel and the clutch assembly. How do I go about removing these items without damaging them? Are there any other items I should check for?


I miss watching capt caveman show on cartoons dont even know if they still air that cartoon or not .


----------

